# HOUSE's 16' Tracker Sweet-16 MOD (tinboat #2!)



## HOUSE (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, I sold my first tinboat project which was both sad and exciting at the same time. It was a great boat and with all of your help, I had her running like a champ. Thanks to everyone that chimed in with advice. Link:https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16805

On to tinboat project #2! *HOUSE's 16' Tracker Sweet-16 MOD*
Background story: A coworker of mine recently got divorced and his ex-wife threatened to cut everything in half, so I bought his Tracker Sweet 16 since boats usually don't float very well in 2 pieces. I have plans to turn it into a hybrid/striped bass fishing machine. Here are the pre-mod pics:


----------



## HOUSE (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm saving this second post for my mod schematics


----------



## HOUSE (Jun 24, 2013)

My first big challenge is the 25hp Evinrude outboard. I believe it is missing some parts and I cannot get the full story from the previous owner but he said the ex-wife pulled something loose during an argument. While that should have been a red flag before buying it, I got it at such a low cost that even if I have to take it into a marina, I should still be okay. 

Here's what I'm dealing with: When I move the throttle, the butterfly valve in the carburetor does not move. I see a throttle piece moving back in the motor, but there seems to be a linkage cable missing that connects it to the piston that controls the carb's valve. PICS:

Throttle control:





Throttle "body" part that moves when I move the throttle forward and reverse:





Carburetor "butterfly" valve that is not moving unless I hold it open with my finger:





Other side of motor for reference. Is it possibly an electric choke with this piece?





Bonus picture for reference:





I'm looking at the manual now to find the missing part, and I think it is a "Throttle body linkage cable". I'll update more as I do more research.


----------



## HOUSE (Jun 24, 2013)

The second challenge I face was a cracked "service valve" which I think is used to fog the engine during winter storage. The previous owner had tried sealing the cracked piece with silicone but it was still leaking gas. I ordered the new "Johnson service valve repair kit" and replaced it without issue so far.

Before:





After:





I'm still stumped about this missing linkage cable to the throttle body, though. I posted in the motor section for possible help, but it's looking more and more like I'm going to have to take it to a marina...


----------



## wwcenturion (Jun 24, 2013)

This is a nice boat. Other than getting the motor going, it doesn't look like it needs much. 

I think getting a hold of the repair/service manual will be your best bet to finding the missing part. My 45 year old service manual helped me find a missing idle screw that should have been in place but was broken off in it's seat!


----------



## HOUSE (Jun 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320012&sid=f76847d5e14ea1503ad8fa28afdadd33#p320012 said:


> wwcenturion » Yesterday, 13:28[/url]"]This is a nice boat. Other than getting the motor going, it doesn't look like it needs much.
> 
> I think getting a hold of the repair/service manual will be your best bet to finding the missing part. My 45 year old service manual helped me find a missing idle screw that should have been in place but was broken off in it's seat!



Admin (Jim) saved the day with the manual. It's been an interesting read so far and I'm not so sure it's missing any parts after all. It looks in better shape than it really is, though. The floor boards are all dry rotted and the screws rusted. I think I'll put a back fishing deck on it and add a large baitwell to make this the ultimate striper fishing machine. I posted the motor question in the motor section and got some excellent feedback. This site really is awesome 

More pictures on the way as I modify it!


----------



## bigwave (Jun 25, 2013)

Welcome back House......so did you get a good deal?


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jun 25, 2013)

Sweet hull.


----------



## HOUSE (Jun 26, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320172#p320172 said:


> bigwave » Yesterday, 18:33[/url]"]Welcome back House......so did you get a good deal?



Yea, I almost broke even selling my first mod for $1700 bucks and buying this one for $2000. I think it was a major upgrade. The first mod was a terrific fishing boat, but the trailer was a nightmare. The new one has a bigger motor and a foot controlled trolling motor which should save my back a lot of pain, too. Today's project is to design some sort of 50gallon baitwell for live shad. They run about $150 bucks if you buy one. Do you have one in your rig down in FL?


----------



## bigwave (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes but it is a portable livewell cooler......I have had it for years and it works for my small tin. Like you I am already thinking of buying a much larger tinboat. I have started working on my 21' glass boat that has two live wells built in. We sell a round baitwell in our shop in four different sizes 20 30 50 100. They are made of fiberglass and gelcoated on the outside....blue on inside. I am a dealer for C&M products.....https://www.cmmarineproducts.com/. I have the means to buy all kinds of livewells if your interested......shipping will cost a bit though.


----------



## HOUSE (Jul 4, 2013)

Update: 7/1/2013: Got the boat up and running. The motor issue was actually a fuel issue more or less. The carbs were pretty clogged and it wasn't getting enough gas so it wouldn't idle. Seafoam and a partial rebuild got it up and running just fine, now it idles like a champ.

I had to rewire the rear trailer light. I woke up to find it hanging by a single wire, and I have no clue how it happened. We'll see if it ends up being an issue down the road as water will most likely get into it now. I disconnect my trailer wiring before I dunk the boat, so I think I'll be okay.

I touched up the trailer with some black paint to cover up the rust spots, too. I'll post updated pics soon.

The livewell project is still the final hold up before I take it out. I also need to install the new fishfinder on it. It won't be long before I post my first picture of the boat out on the lake...

House

(Bigwave - cool website. I may "borrow" some ideas from the livewells on there when I make mine. I think you were right and shipping is the biggest killer for most livewells on the net. Thanks for the link.)


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice find House - keep us up to date :beer:


----------



## HOUSE (Jul 17, 2013)

I gave the boat a good scrubbing this weekend and only have a few more finishing touches to add:





Project list:
*1) New trolling motor battery:*
-I priced them out and I think Walmart has the best deal with their EverStart Maxx Group (Size 29) Marine Battery: $99, but I need to make sure that it will fit in the battery hatch.
*2) New fishfinder:*
-I'm looking at the Humminbird 597ci series but I'm not sure if I want to go with Down Imaging or not. I plan on using this unit in my kayak as well, and DI doesn't seem to do much for me in shallow water.
*3) Rod holders:*
-I haven't decided the best place to mount rod holders. Since I don't have a windshield, I'm thinking about mounting one on the opposite side of my steering column. I'm also going to put 5 vertical PVC rod holders in the boat. 2 in front of the livewell and 3 in front of my steering column. I don't know if placing an outgoing rod holder above them will get in the way.
* 4) Livewell:*
-I'm still not sure what I'm going to do about adding a 20+ gallon tank for shad. I have been warned that my little 25hp outboard will struggle to push the boat with the extra 200 pounds of weight. If I do add it, I think it will have to go where my front fishing chair sits to keep the weight distributed correctly. Maybe I can just mount my butt-seat directly onto it 
* 5) Boat Name:*
-I'm thinking about "Stripe Club" since I'm addicted to fishing for hybrids and stripers. I might paint some checkered stripes on the transom to match a striper's camouflage.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 8, 2014)

I haven't updated my Tracker mod in quite some time, but I ran into an interesting "situation" this weekend that I wanted to share. One of my friends leaned back too far in one of my chairs and broke it, so I yanked out the rusty seat post and was left with a big hole in my floorboard::




(I cut the carpet and stapled it back to expose the mess in that photo. It turns out, the screws had rusted but the wood was okay.)

So now what!?!
-The first step was to plug all of the small holes with silicone:




(I cut out small pieces of plastic and stuck them on the silicone just to keep it flush under the carpet.)

I needed something bigger for the large center hole, and by chance I had this sign laying around that I had found in a dumpster a year ago:




(Don't worry, I didn't steal it.)

I cut it down to size, coated it with a hefty layer of silicone, and closed up the hole and it's working pretty good so far:












(I have to confess that I accidentally put the sign in upside-down and had to take it back out and flip it which was very very messy. Other than that, it's holding up just fine. I plan on putting a bait tank in this area, so it will eventually be hidden from view.)


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 8, 2014)

The second mod that I knocked out was adding a front rod holder:




-I used a round 1" drill bit to bore out a round hole. I threw some silicone under it just for the heck of it and used stainless steel screws and w/washers under the floorboard (after I took this photo) just to make sure this thing doesn't rust.


----------

